
How I made Uber-like app in no time with JavaScript and secret sauce - RomanPushkin
https://medium.com/@romanpushkin/how-i-made-uber-like-app-in-no-time-with-javascript-and-secret-sauce-94ef9120c7f6
======
sametmax
As it's bee said many time before:

\- the difference between 'x-like' and 'x-dropin-replacent' is huge. Everybody
can make a twitter clone in an hour. However, if you want to build the search
feature, handle the conversations corner cases, have the same pixel perfect ui
and scale, it takes years. \- the value of uber is not in the app.

~~~
Veen
No, the value is not in the app, it's in the data, the network effects, and
the ability to connect drivers and riders.

Unfortunately, none of that matters if you live in Siberia because that's also
not where the "value" is.

This is a great little application that solves a specific problem that a
company like Uber never will. Critiquing it because "it's not that hard" and
"that's not where the value is" really misses the point, and illustrates
something of the rottenness in the Silicon Valley / VC approach.

------
devoply
Finally. Good job! It's a great idea for adoption by existing taxi services in
undeserved regions and self-organized networks. I remember Mexico made some
sort of Taxi riding app to make it safer for riders. It would check against a
database the driver's license plate and have their picture as well so you can
verify that the taxi was legit. With your app governments and other
organizations have something to build on top of.

